# fastening vertical cable tray



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

what methods do you use for fastening vertical sections of cable tray. we use the hold tight clamps on vertical and the loose clamps on horizontal. does anyone directly bolt the tray to strut or use or have seen other methods. thanks


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Every vertical that I've done has been bolted with 1/4" stove bolts through the side wall and into the steel or strut (using spring nuts). At the top and bottom of the vertical run I bolt the waterfalls to the steel, again using 1/4" stove bolts. This stops the waterfall from shifting and making the vertical run off plumb with normal expansion. The expansion joints are installed on the horizontal runs.

I started doing this after we found out the hard way that it's alot easier to bolt it down first rather than after it was full of cable and the vertical had shifted with the temp change..


----------

